# DOA'd the guy we saved Last week.



## lafmedic1 (Jun 24, 2009)

To keep it short and sweet last week I was the second unit in on a cardiac arrest that started as a Chest pain. While enroute the unit's fuel filter clogged causing our chevy 3500 to become a 35 mph tractor. Once we arrived I entered the first units truck and found no CPR in progress. To my surprise said cardiac arrest had been revived with one defib. I hung the amiodarone and we took a quick ride to the ER where we found a Lateral Inferior MI. SO yesterday I get a call for a "man down" Sure enough its my buddy and we ae the first truck in. Again the fuel filter cloggs and we arrive a short time later. I find my friend has sadly departed and begin the paperwork. As we are sitting in the truck my new partner keeps changing the radio station because hes nervous after his first DOA. I tell him dont change the radio cause the DOA wants to hear Stairway to heaven and wouldnt you know it came on just then. I got the chills and my partner refused to help load the bod but all in all I find this very "Next Level" creepy.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 24, 2009)

You learn after seeing patients what their preferences are in speaking with them, thats normal, but I bet it creeped out the newby. haha.


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 24, 2009)

That is funny.  Poor newbie!  Glad the DOA could rock (way) out to the song of choice!  lol


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 24, 2009)

*Oh well. COulda been Tom Petty's "Dancing At The Zombie Zoo"!.*

h34r:........


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 25, 2009)

Or 'Spirit in the Sky'


----------



## guardian528 (Jun 25, 2009)

sounds like you guys need a new fuel filter


----------



## lafmedic1 (Jun 26, 2009)

The fuel filter thing isnt a new problem just more common on the newer chevys. The shop has a box of alternators and batteries and other parts and then a crate full of fuel filters that malfunctioned. The new EPA low emission deal seems to be the root of the problem as the older trucks do not have this happen as much. And speaking of fuel filters we dont need a new one we need a new truck Im at 330000miles  and counting And my partner is still freaking out about the song coming on. I guess I shoud have bought a lotto ticket too.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 26, 2009)

lafmedic1 said:


> we need a new truck Im at 330000miles and counting


 
330,000 miles, or 33,000?  How old is your truck?


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 27, 2009)

Many of our trucks have over 200K miles and they run great, it does worry you that they may break while you are in an emergent situation.

On one of my calls, which was just a BLS transport, the driver turned around and got stuck on the side of the road in mud.  We had to wait on another unit and someone to pull us out, hilarity insued.


----------



## lafmedic1 (Jun 27, 2009)

330,000 Miles. At 300,000 we get anew front end and refurb the Box and then after 20 years it gets sold.I think the front of the truck is a 2005 or 6 Chevy 3500. And As Of today it just went to be retired and I get a new truck!Or one of those sprinter Vans Acadian wants us in. I dont care either way. On a positive note the truck has never failed to start but It has had burned turbo, rebuilt tranny/engine, Leaks diesel fuel, tranny fuel and oil but went to the grave still In service and will probably be a spare. For Hurricane Gustav I had a 1997 Chevy with 370,000 miles and she ran the whole time. But the fords we have some times die while your on a call with half the miles. We have an excellent maint. dept 24 Hrs on and by the way my truck was fixed when I got picked up 30 minutes later after that first part of the call


----------



## slawson (Jul 3, 2009)

I frequently run in a Ford box that has 420,000 miles. Thing has no power but she'll run just fine.

-Sean


----------

